# What Kind of American English Do You Speak? test



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

http://blogthings.com/whatkindofamerica ... speakquiz/

My results:

Your Linguistic Profile: 
65% General American English 
20% Yankee 
5% Dixie 
5% Upper Midwestern 
0% Midwestern


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

65% General American English 
10% Upper Midwestern 
10% Yankee 
5% Dixie 
5% Midwestern 
.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

hm

60% General American English
25% Yankee
10% Dixie
0% Midwest
0% Upper midwestern =l


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

45% General American English 
25% Yankee 
20% Dixie 
5% Upper Midwestern 
0% Midwestern


----------



## Null (Nov 6, 2003)

60% General American English

15% Dixie

10% Yankee

5% Midwestern

5% Upper Midwestern


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

I'm Australian but i thought i would take it anyway - i like quizzes :clap

*Your Linguistic Profile:* 
40% General American English 
35% Yankee 
15% Dixie 
5% Upper Midwestern 
0% Midwestern


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

Null, I love Bat Boy!

55% General American English
25% Yankee
15% Dixie
0% Midwestern
0% Upper Midwestern

What's the difference between Midwestern and Upper Midwestern? (And General English and Yankee?  )


----------



## LilyFair (Nov 8, 2003)

*Your Linguistic Profile:*

70% General American English
10% Dixie
10% Yankee
5% Upper Midwestern
0% Midwestern


----------



## mayblue (Oct 1, 2005)

*Your Linguistic Profile:*

55% General American English

25% Dixie

15% Yankee

0% Midwestern

0% Upper Midwestern

*What Kind of American English Do You Speak?*

http://blogthings.com/whatkindofamericanenglishdoyouspeakquiz/


----------



## thatwasny (May 4, 2006)

*Your Linguistic Profile:*
50% General American English
30% Yankee
10% Dixie
5% Upper Midwestern
0% Midwestern


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_*Your Linguistic Profile:*

60% General American English

15% Yankee

10% Dixie

5% Midwestern

5% Upper Midwestern_


----------



## tewstroke (Feb 18, 2006)

65% General American English 
15% Dixie 
15% Yankee 
0% Midwestern 
0% Upper Midwestern 


...haha this is funny :lol


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

50% General American English
30% Yankee
15% Dixie
0% Midwestern
0% Upper Midwestern

I didn't understand the "what do you call an easy class?" question. A crip course? That's what I said, but I've never heard of any of those terms. People in California, and my friends from NC said I have a New Jersey accent, but having lived here all of my life I can tell if someone has an accent or not. Even if they have lived here forever they can have no accent.


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

BeNice said:


> I didn't understand the "what do you call an easy class?" question. A crip course? That's what I said, but I've never heard of any of those terms.


Weirded me too. I call an easy class an easy class.


----------



## Catarina (May 3, 2006)

55% General American English
20% Yankee
15% Dixie
5% Midwestern
0% Upper Midwestern


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

75% General American English

15% Yankee

5% Upper Midwestern

0% Dixie

0% Midwestern


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

60% General American English
20% Yankee
15% Dixie
0% Midwestern
0% Upper Midwestern


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

50% General American English

30% Yankee

10% Upper Midwestern

5% Dixie

0% Midwestern

*What Kind of American English Do You Speak?[/*


----------



## gejj (Jun 10, 2005)

Your Linguistic Profile:
50% General American English
25% Yankee
20% Dixie
0% Midwestern
0% Upper Midwestern


----------



## ate16am (Dec 23, 2005)

Your Linguistic Profile: 
60% General American English 
25% Dixie 
10% Yankee 
0% Midwestern 
0% Upper Midwestern 

Weird. 25% Dixie? I never would have thought. I was born in the South, but I haven't lived there for years and I DO NOT say "y'all"...I never even had the accent! That just baffles me. I wish they explained which answers correlate with which style.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

***Your Linguistic Profile:***

70% General American English

15% Yankee

10% Upper Midwestern

0% Dixie

0% Midwestern


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Your Linguistic Profile: 
60% General American English 
20% Yankee 
10% Upper Midwestern 
5% Dixie 
0% Midwestern


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

*Your Linguistic Profile:
50% General American English
35% Yankee
5% Dixie
5% Upper Midwestern
0% Midwestern*


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

*Your Linguistic Profile:*

45% General American English

25% Yankee

15% Upper Midwestern

10% Dixie

0% Midwestern


----------



## LilyFair (Nov 8, 2003)

ate16am said:


> I wish they explained which answers correlate with which style.


Here is a test with the same questions, but explains the answers a little bit.

http://www.alphadictionary.com/articles/yankeetest.html


----------



## allalone9863 (May 25, 2006)

45% General American English

30% Dixie

10% Upper Midwestern

10% Yankee

0% Midwestern


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

Your Linguistic Profile: 
65% General American English 
15% Yankee 
10% Upper Midwestern 
5% Dixie 
0% Midwestern


----------



## cry_rain (May 29, 2006)

50% General American English
20% Upper Midwestern
20% Yankee
5% Midwestern
0% Dixie


----------



## Lil' Pimpin? (Jun 14, 2006)

45% General American English
20% Dixie
20% Yankee
10% Upper Midwestern
0% Midwestern

Man, I'm a mutt and I love it.


----------



## James of Maine (Sep 8, 2005)

_***Your Linguistic Profile:***

35% General American English

35% Yankee

15% Upper Midwestern

10% Dixie

0% Midwestern_

Ha! I'm the Yankee-est person so far here.

I had trouble with the easy class thing too, because I had never heard of any of those terms. And "cellar" and "basement" have about 50/50 currency here, with older folks more likely to say cellar. I use both, but I tend to call the steps leading down to it the "cellar stairs," so I went with cellar.


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

55% General American English 
15% Upper Midwestern 
10% Dixie 
5% Midwestern 
5% Yankee


----------



## QuietTexan (Nov 15, 2005)

60% General American English 
25% Dixie 
5% Midwestern 
5% Yankee 
0% Upper Midwestern


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

I am (apparently):

70% General American English
15% Upper Midwestern
5% Midwestern
5% Yankee
0% Dixie


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

*Your Linguistic Profile:*

70% General American English

15% Yankee

5% Upper Midwestern

0% Dixie

0% Midwestern

*What Kind of American English Do You Speak?*

http://blogthings.com/whatkindofamericanenglishdoyouspeakquiz/


----------



## [insert_name_here] (May 26, 2006)

65% General American English
20% Yankee
5% Midwestern
5% Upper Midwestern
0% Dixie

So...uhhmm...what's the missing 5%???


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

[insert_name_here said:


> ]So...uhhmm...what's the missing 5%???


They do bad maths. Everybody's missing 5-10%. That, or the test can read really well how a lot of us just don't say some things.


----------



## salty (Mar 21, 2006)

the devil is beating his wife???

75% General American English
10% Yankee
5% Upper Midwestern
0% Dixie
0% Midwestern


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

Your Linguistic Profile: 
55% General American English 
30% Yankee 
5% Dixie 
5% Midwestern 
0% Upper Midwestern


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Your Linguistic Profile: 
65% General American English 
25% Yankee 
5% Dixie 
0% Midwestern 
0% Upper Midwestern


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Your Linguistic Profile:
60% General American English
15% Yankee
10% Dixie
5% Midwestern
5% Upper Midwestern


----------



## Partofme (May 23, 2004)

Your Linguistic Profile: 
65% General American English 
20% Yankee 
10% Upper Midwestern 
0% Dixie 
0% Midwestern


----------



## HopeFloats (Feb 20, 2004)

***Your Linguistic Profile:***

75% General American English

15% Upper Midwestern

5% Yankee

0% Dixie

0% Midwestern


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

60% General American English
15% Dixie
15% Yankee
5% Midwestern
0% Upper Midwestern


----------



## bubblepop15 (Jan 25, 2006)

Haha I loved this!

Your Linguistic Profile: 
45% General American English 
30% Yankee 
15% Dixie 
5% Upper Midwestern 
0% Midwestern


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

75% General American English
10% Upper Midwestern
5% Midwestern
5% Yankee
0% Dixie


----------



## Violette (Aug 21, 2005)

This topic is funny! :lol I'm a true blue Aussie, guess l speak Ocker english. Never thought about the different Yankee accents though.


----------



## MORGS (Apr 9, 2006)

55% General American English

30% Yankee

10% Dixie

0% Midwestern

0% Upper Midwestern

I am astrailian in florida

and work with alot of people from new englend or pa

so no one i talk to can understand me wheter it is australians engish or americans

ok it is not that bad but can be hard 



Violette said:


> , guess l speak Ocker english.


Ocker Australian is Simler to South east (Blue Coller TV of aus) for those who didn't know


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Argo said:


> BeNice said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't understand the "what do you call an easy class?" question. A crip course? That's what I said, but I've never heard of any of those terms.
> ...



Yep, I had no idea about that too.

Your Linguistic Profile: 
65% General American English 
15% Upper Midwestern 
10% Yankee 
5% Midwestern 
0% Dixie


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

60% General American English
25% Yankee
5% Dixie
5% Upper Midwestern
0% Midwestern


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

*Your Linguistic Profile:*

55% General American English

30% Yankee

10% Dixie

0% Midwestern

0% Upper Midwestern

*What Kind of American English Do You Speak?*

http://blogthings.com/whatkindofamericanenglishdoyouspeakquiz/


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

***Your Linguistic Profile:***

70% General American English

20% Yankee

5% Dixie

0% Midwestern

0% Upper Midwestern


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

idealist77 said:


> jamesofmaine said:
> 
> 
> > Ha! I'm the Yankee-est person so far here.
> ...


I feel so proud! :lol


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

I remember this test from a while back. My score:

40% Yankee 
30% General American English 
15% Dixie 
5% Upper Midwestern 
0% Midwestern

route rhymes with boot!

I didn't answer the one that asked what I call an easy course because what I call it wasn't an option: _cake course_


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

***Your Linguistic Profile:***
80% General American English
5% Midwestern
5% Upper Midwestern
5% Yankee
0% Dixie

I am the only one so far who scored an 80 or above in the General category. It kind of figures; the "dialect" from my area of the country is the one television news/programs use as the standard.


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

Your Linguistic Profile: 
70% General American English 
15% Upper Midwestern 
5% Midwestern 
5% Yankee 
0% Dixie 

ahha go midwest


----------



## drearyquery (Nov 28, 2005)

Your Linguistic Profile: 
80% General American English 
10% Yankee 
5% Dixie 
0% Midwestern 
0% Upper Midwestern 

Yeah, I'm missing 5% as well. Whatever.


----------



## Nyameke (Mar 28, 2004)

60 % general american english
20% dixie
15% yankee
0% midwestern
0% upper midwestern


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

60% General American English

15% Upper Midwestern

10% Dixie

5% Midwestern

5% Yankee


other words I've heard where I live that are pronouced weird are "peanit" "Ruff" (roof) or "Rut" (root) "Crick" (creek) "melk"


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

75% General American English
15% Dixie
5% Midwestern
0% Upper Midwestern
0% Yankee


----------



## Softy785 (Apr 16, 2006)

Your Linguistic Profile: 
70% General American English 
10% Dixie 
10% Yankee 
5% Upper Midwestern 
0% Midwestern


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

*Your Linguistic Profile:*

50% General American English

35% Yankee

10% Dixie

0% Midwestern

0% Upper Midwestern

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

I call an "easy class" and "easy class", and working out shoes "runners", which were not available options...anyway, here is the result from a Canadian who watches a lot of American tv, heh:

45% General American English
30% Yankee
15% Dixie
5% Midwestern
0% Upper Midwestern


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

*Your Linguistic Profile:*

70% General American English

20% Yankee

5% Upper Midwestern

0% Dixie

0% Midwestern

*What Kind of American English Do You Speak?*

http://blogthings.com/whatkindofamericanenglishdoyouspeakquiz/[/url


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

*Your Linguistic Profile:*

55% General American English

20% Yankee

10% Upper Midwestern

5% Dixie

0% Midwestern


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

*Your Linguistic Profile:*

55% General American English

30% Yankee

5% Dixie

5% Upper Midwestern

0% Midwestern


----------



## planetdystopia (Sep 20, 2006)

*Your Linguistic Profile:*

65% General American English

15% Dixie

15% Yankee

0% Midwestern

0% Upper Midwestern

*What Kind of American English Do You Speak?*

http://blogthings.com/whatkindofamericanenglishdoyouspeakquiz/

As some other people already said, on #10, I call an easy class "an easy class." And on the "Y'all" one, I grew up in Maryland (weird mid-atlantic accent that's hard to describe) and said it quite a bit growing up. But now, being transplanted into the Northeast for several years, I seem to have unconsciously dropped it. Along with alot of other things I used to say in the semi-southern accent of my youth.


----------



## KimberlyK (Nov 11, 2004)

70% General American English 
15% Upper Midwestern 
5% Midwestern 
5% Yankee 
0% Dixie


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Your Linguistic Profile:
60% General American English
20% Dixie
15% Yankee
0% Midwestern
0% Upper Midwestern


----------



## imagine (Sep 18, 2006)

55% General American English 
25% Yankee 
15% Dixie 
0% Midwestern 
0% Upper Midwestern


----------



## staceypie (Nov 2, 2006)

*Your Linguistic Profile:*

55% General American English

20% Yankee

10% Dixie

10% Upper Midwestern

0% Midwestern


----------



## dangat (Jul 11, 2006)

*Your Linguistic Profile:*

55% General American English

25% Yankee

15% Dixie

0% Midwestern

0% Upper Midwestern

I was born in CT and lived in TN a year


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

*Your Linguistic Profile:*

65% General American English

10% Dixie

10% Yankee

5% Midwestern

5% Upper Midwestern


----------



## Optimistic (Nov 4, 2006)

65% General American English 
20% Upper Midwestern
5% Midwestern
5% Yankee 
0% Dixie


----------



## gingin (Dec 5, 2006)

Your Linguistic Profile: 
50% General American English 
35% Yankee 
10% Dixie 
0% Midwestern 
0% Upper Midwestern 

I didn't get the "easy class" either, just call it an easy class too.


----------



## Hit_the_Lights (Nov 1, 2006)

***Your Linguistic Profile:***

70% General American English

15% Yankee

5% Dixie

5% Upper Midwestern

0% Midwestern

<<<for some reason mine doesnt add up to 100%


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

75% General American English
15% Yankee
5% Upper Midwestern
0% Dixie
0% Midwestern


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

40% General American English 
20% Yankee 
15% Dixie 
0% Midwestern 
0% Upper Midwestern 

I'm not an American. I was just bored :yawn .


----------



## Aero (Feb 22, 2007)

55% General American English 
30% Yankee 
10% Dixie 
0% Midwestern 
0% Upper Midwestern


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

50% General American English
20% Yankee
15% Dixie
5% Midwestern
5% Upper Midwestern


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

*Your Linguistic Profile:*

60% General American English

20% Dixie

10% Upper Midwestern

5% Midwestern

0% Yankee


----------



## cry_rain (May 29, 2006)

60% General American English
15% Upper Midwestern
10% Yankee
5% Dixie
5% Midwestern


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

*Your Linguistic Profile:*

65% General American English
25% Upper Midwestern
5% Midwestern
0% Dixie
0% Yankee

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

*Your Linguistic Profile:*

70% General American English

15% Dixie

5% Midwestern

5% Upper Midwestern

0% Yankee


----------



## Hikky (Jan 30, 2006)

..


----------



## Curry (Feb 14, 2007)

Your Linguistic Profile:
65% General American English
25% Dixie
5% Yankee
0% Midwestern
0% Upper Midwestern


----------



## boonel (Feb 14, 2007)

Your Linguistic Profile:
65% General American English
15% Dixie
15% Yankee
0% Midwestern
0% Upper Midwestern


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

*Your Linguistic Profile:*

65% General American English

15% Yankee

5% Dixie

5% Midwestern

5% Upper Midwestern

*What Kind of American English Do You Speak?*

http://blogthings.com/whatkindofamericanenglishdoyouspeakquiz/


----------



## Joker (Jan 27, 2007)

75% General American English

10% Upper Midwestern

5% Dixie

5% Midwestern

0% Yankee


----------



## gothsweetchikie (Mar 22, 2007)

Your Linguistic Profile: 
60% General American English 
15% Yankee 
10% Dixie 
5% Midwestern 
5% Upper Midwestern


----------



## Ccox (Mar 17, 2007)

*Your Linguistic Profile:*

65% General American English

20% Dixie

10% Yankee

0% Midwestern

0% Upper Midwestern


----------



## hello it's me (Mar 24, 2007)

Your Linguistic Profile: 
60% General American English 
20% Yankee 
5% Dixie 
5% Upper Midwestern 
0% Midwestern


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

On the carbonated beverage question, I usually say "soft drink". I'll say "coke" if I'm specifically referring to Coca-Cola or Pepsi (if I'm unsure which one the restaurant serves).


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

70% General American English
10% Upper Midwestern
5% Midwestern
5% Yankee
0% Dixie
no dixie for me eh!


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

***Your Linguistic Profile:***

50% General American English
30% Yankee
10% Dixie
5% Midwestern
0% Upper Midwestern


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

​ ​ 70% General American English

10% Dixie

5% Midwestern

5% Upper Midwestern

5% Yankee


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

60% General American, 30% Dixie, 5% Yankee.


----------



## centrino (Sep 27, 2010)

55% General American English

25% Yankee

20% Dixie

0% Midwestern

0% Upper Midwestern

Funny thing is English is not my main language...I don't know where that 20% dixie came from LOL


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Wow. This is a pretty old thread. 

80% General American English

10% Yankee

5% Dixie

5% Upper Midwestern

0% Midwestern


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

75% General American English

10% Dixie

10% Yankee

5% Upper Midwestern

0% Midwestern


----------



## kitshiv01 (Mar 6, 2012)

65% General American English

20% Yankee

5% Dixie

5% Midwestern

5% Upper Midwestern


lol


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

65% General American English

35% Yankee

0% Upper Midwestern

0% Dixie

0% Midwestern


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

55% General American English

25% Dixie

10% Upper Midwestern

10% Yankee

0% Midwestern

..... C: I live in Texas


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

85% General American English

5% Midwestern

5% Upper Midwestern

5% Yankee

0% Dixie


----------



## DesperateOne (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm not even american lol

55% General American English

30% Yankee

5% Dixie

5% Upper Midwestern

0% Midwestern


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

50% General American English

30% Yankee

15% Dixie

5% Upper Midwestern

0% Midwestern


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

65% General American English

15% Dixie

15% Yankee

5% Upper Midwestern

0% Midwestern


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

70% General American English

25% Yankee

5% Dixie

0% Midwestern

0% Upper Midwestern


----------



## Starr (Mar 7, 2012)

My country uses British English lmao...

*You Speak General American English!*

60% General American English

20% Dixie

20% Yankee

0% Midwestern

0% Upper Midwestern


----------



## lakecreek (Nov 2, 2011)

Asian English. lol


----------



## therunaways (Nov 21, 2010)

You Speak General American English!

65% General American English

15% Yankee

10% Dixie

5% Upper Midwestern

0% Midwestern


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

65% General American English

20% Yankee

10% Dixie

0% Midwestern

0% Upper Midwestern


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

45% General American English
35% Yankee
20% Dixie
0% Midwestern
0% Upper Midwestern

I'm not American, but oh well.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

60% General American English
25% Yankee
15% Dixie
0% Midwestern
0% Upper Midwestern


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

45% Yankee
40% General American English
15% Dixie
0% Midwestern
0% Upper Midwestern

More Yankee than some Yankees on here, even though I'm from New Zealand


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

55% General American English

25% Yankee

20% Dixie

0% Midwestern

0% Upper Midwestern


----------



## Kclayne (Mar 20, 2012)

70% General American English

25% Dixie

5% Yankee

0% Midwestern

0% Upper Midwestern


----------



## Event Horizon (Feb 23, 2011)

85% Californian English (by force) 
15% British English


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

I got: 

70% General American English

20% Yankee

10% Upper Midwestern

0% Dixie

0% Midwestern


----------



## biffyclyroluver (Mar 4, 2012)

65% General American English
20% Yankee
15% Dixie
0% Midwestern
0% Upper Midwestern


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

50% Yankee

40% General American English

5% Dixie

5% Upper Midwestern

0% Midwestern


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm not american so I guess that might be way I cannot answer these questuions

- it's a Shopping Trolley and I work out in runners


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

65% General American English

20% Yankee

15% Dixie

0% Midwestern

0% Upper Midwestern



Though I'm not a native speaker or even American to begin with.. Just thought it would be interesting to see what kind of English I teached myself over the years


----------



## Standup (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm European, but i wanted to take it anyways

50% General American English

30% Yankee

10% Dixie

10% Upper Midwestern

0% Midwestern


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

75% General American English

20% Yankee

0% Dixie

0% Midwestern

0% Upper Midwestern


How exciting! XD


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Post it now!
Tweet
70% General American English

15% Dixie

15% Yankee

0% Midwestern

0% Upper Midwestern


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

Learned most of my english vocabulary from watching movies ^^

65% General American English

20% Yankee

15% Dixie

0% Midwestern

0% Upper Midwestern


----------



## Kittycake0011 (Mar 8, 2012)

65% General American English

25% Yankee

5% Dixie

5% Upper Midwestern

0% Midwestern


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

45% Yankee

35% General American English

20% Dixie

0% Midwestern

0% Upper Midwestern


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

You Speak General American English!

50% General American English

25% Yankee

15% Dixie

5% Upper Midwestern

0% Midwestern


----------



## lovelysyringa (Mar 24, 2012)

Interesting, I am supposed to have a southern accent.

80% General American English

15% Yankee

5% Dixie

0% Midwestern

0% Upper Midwestern


----------



## Shizuko (Sep 4, 2010)

60% General American English

25% Yankee

5% Dixie

5% Upper Midwestern

0% Midwestern


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

70% General American English
15% Yankee
10% Dixie
5% Upper Midwestern
0% Midwestern


----------



## twentynine (Mar 9, 2012)

Even though i'm from a non-english speaking country, i decided to do it anyway:

60% General American English

30% Yankee

5% Dixie

5% Upper Midwestern

0% Midwestern


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

75% General American English

20% Dixie

5% Yankee

0% Midwestern

0% Upper Midwestern

I am from the south. But I guess I aint from the deep south, lol.


----------

